# The AR-15, a great tool to stop a violent mob from burning and looting your home or business...or murdering you and your family.  Democrats hate this.



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

Why we need the AR-15......

The democrat party turned loose blm and antifa into black neighborhoods to hurt President Trump during an election year.

The brownshirt mob of democrat party backed, supported and defended blm and antifa thugs burned, looted and murdered in black neighborhoods for 7 months, killing over 40 Americans and causing 2 billion dollars in damages....to primarily black owned businesses and homes......

This is why we need AR-15 rifles.....and all the other semi-automatic rifles.....they keep the democrats from burning, looting and killing when they try to gain power.....ask the Korean Store owners in California..who kept their businesses unburned, unlooted, and they kept themselves and their families alive...

Ask Kyle Rittenhouse, who was almost murdered by 3 democrat party thugs, all 3 felons...one a child molester.....

One of the first, modern gun control pushes happened in New York....the gun control law was created because the gangs working for the democrat party were complaining that some of their victims, the enemies of the democrat party....had guns and shot at them....

The democrat party created the gun law in order to disarm those victims...

*Why do Americans need AR-15s with a high capacity magazine? Because too often, mobs inflamed by planted rumors are allowed (even encouraged) to rampage through American communities. Ask Kyle Rittenhouse. The AR-15 is a jury-approved tool of self-defense against a mob of attackers. *
*
Mobs like these don’t materialize in a vacuum. Tyrants, dating back to the Romans, have employed mobs to influence politics. Mussolini, Mao, Hitler, the Ayatollah Ali Khamenei of Iran, all developed an “on and off” switch for their street goons. And no, it’s not different when the mob is inflamed by social justice concerns. Every mob since before the Romans claims to be fighting for justice of some kind. 

Recall that Kamala Harris rather conspicuously pledged to “stand by” Kenosha rioters and helped raise money for Minneapolis rioters who burned down an entire police facility. Biden excused the Kenosha riots on the grounds of “the original sin in this country . . . slavery, and all the vestigages of it.” One should not hold one’s breath for help from the Biden Administration if one’s city descends into chaos.
*
*Mark and Patricia McCloskey and Kyle Rittenhouse have demonstrated that the AR-15 with a conspicuous high-capacity magazine is the appropriate tool to deter a mob (in the case of the McCloskeys) and may be wielded as a legitimate instrument of self-defense (in the case of Rittenhouse). And, as I pointed out in 2020, *









						Because the AR-15 Can Deter a Mob › American Greatness
					

I felt my stomach drop. My barber had just reported to me the news that a Kansas City Police officer had shot and killed a pregnant black woman who was unarmed and in handcuffs…




					amgreatness.com
				





*The Sullivan laws........disarming the political victims of the democrat party....*

The strange birth of NY’s gun laws

Problem was the gangs worked for Tammany. The Democratic machine used them as_shtarkers_ (sluggers), enforcing discipline at the polls and intimidating the opposition. Gang leaders like Monk Eastman were even employed as informal “sheriffs,” keeping their turf under Tammany control.

The Tammany Tiger needed to rein in the gangs without completely crippling them. Enter Big Tim with the perfect solution: Ostensibly disarm the gangs — and ordinary citizens, too — while still keeping them on the streets.

In fact, he gave the game away during the debate on the bill, which flew through Albany: “I want to make it so the young thugs in my district will get three years for carrying dangerous weapons instead of getting a sentence in the electric chair a year from now.”

*Sullivan knew the gangs would flout the law, but appearances were more important than results. *Young toughs took to sewing the pockets of their coats shut, so that cops couldn’t plant firearms on them, and many gangsters stashed their weapons inside their girlfriends’ “bird cages” — wire-mesh fashion contraptions around which women would wind their hair.

----Ordinary citizens, on the other hand, were disarmed, which solved another problem: *Gangsters had been bitterly complaining to Tammany that their victims sometimes shot back at them.*

*So gang violence didn’t drop under the Sullivan Act — and really took off after the passage of Prohibition in 1920. *


Spectacular gangland rubouts — like the 1932 machine-gunning of “Mad Dog” Coll in a drugstore phone booth on 23rd Street — became the norm.

*Also.......the democrat party made it illegal for slaves, and free blacks to own guns ....never forget that...*


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 8, 2022)

Terror cells and street gangs.   That's the reason why AR15's are needed.    

BTW, President Biden agrees.   He orders his bodyguards to be armed to the fucking teeth.

If we are all equal, then why shouldn't everyone have to right to make the same assessment that Brandon's handlers made in arming his bodyguard detail?


----------



## KissMy (Jun 8, 2022)

Kyle Rittenhouse only needed 6 rounds to stop a huge mob. Just make the mags fixed into the gun, so it be rapidly reloaded with 100 rounds.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse only needed 6 rounds to stop a huge mob.




Hmmm...did he know that?   Considering he was surrounded by democrat party brown shirts who had been burning and looting all night long, and who knew, may have been murdering people?

You truly are an idiot...


----------



## DudleySmith (Jun 8, 2022)

With police and city govts, caving in to assorted Democrat thuggery and racist mobs, now is the worst possible time to keep law abiding civilians from being able to purchase weapons, including those with high capacity magazines.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jun 8, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse only needed 6 rounds to stop a huge mob. Just make the mags fixed into the gun, so it be rapidly reloaded with 100 rounds.



Or it was more like they knew he had a lot more rounds and was obviously willing to defend himself so it was best not to try and murder him any more and they left.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> With police and city govts, caving in to assorted Democrat thuggery and racist mobs, now is the worst possible time to keep law abiding civilians from being able to purchase weapons, including those with high capacity magazines.




Unless you are a democrat.......fascists need to disarm their political opposition on their drive toward total power.........it is hard to resist left wing thugs who will do anything, including murder, when you don't have a gun to stop them....


----------



## surada (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Why we need the AR-15......
> 
> The democrat party turned loose blm and antifa into black neighborhoods to hurt President Trump during an election year.
> 
> ...


Why would a mob attack your house? Rittenhouse's home was not under attack.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 8, 2022)

The AR platform is about as perfect as firearms get.
Decide on a traditionally legal use, pick a suitable round, and install the needed parts.  Done.
Hunting?  Everything from squirrels to elephants.
Self-defense?  A pistol or carbine in 9/10mm is far better for home defense than a shotgun
Long-range?  .224 Valkyrie?  6.5 Creedmore?  You bet.
Militia service?  Well, duh.

Long live America's Rifle.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jun 8, 2022)

Meh, the judicious use of a bolt action .22 with a suppressor fired from covered positions would be better. 

Work on them "Sgt. York Style" from back to front. "Oh they might flair out a bit but you might be able to get the whole flock".


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 8, 2022)

surada said:


> Why would a mob attack your house?


Aks the #BLMob in Seattle, Portland, Minneapolis, Kenosha, etc.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

surada said:


> Why would a mob attack your house? Rittenhouse's home was not under attack.




They won't, because the democrats know that the suburbs have more guns....that is why they sent their blm/antifa brown shirts to burn, loot and kill in black neighborhoods in the cities they control.......the cities where the democrats have passed extreme gun control laws, making it almost impossible for their victims......black Americans.....to protect their businesses and homes......

The democrats also ordered the police, the ones with guns, to stand down and do nothing as blm and antifa burned, looted and murdered black Americans for 7 months....all to hurt Trump in an election year.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Aks the #BLMob in Seattle, Portland, Minneapolis, Kenosha, etc.




What do those cities have in common?  Democrats in charge, extreme gun control.....as the article in the first post points out....when the blm and antifa democrat party brown shirts saw the AR-15 in Marc McClosky's hands...they kept stepping.......

What happens when the democrat party disarms them?


----------



## surada (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> They won't, because the democrats know that the suburbs have more guns....that is why they sent their blm/antifa brown shirts to burn, loot and kill in black neighborhoods in the cities they control.......the cities where the democrats have passed extreme gun control laws, making it almost impossible for their victims......black Americans.....to protect their businesses and homes......
> 
> The democrats also ordered the police, the ones with guns, to stand down and do nothing as blm and antifa burned, looted and murdered black Americans for 7 months....all to hurt Trump in an election year.


They were protesting police brutality.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 8, 2022)

surada said:


> They were protesting police brutality.


And burning buildings, and looting businesses, and...


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

surada said:


> They were protesting police brutality.




No they weren't.....they were terrorizing black Americans before the election...which is why they burned, looted and murdered in primarily black neighborhoods for 7 months..........anything to damage Trump....


----------



## surada (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No they weren't.....they were terrorizing black Americans before the election...which is why they burned, looted and murdered in primarily black neighborhoods for 7 months..........anything to damage Trump....



Trump threw out the Taskforce for 21 century policing.


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2022)

Roof Top Koreans proved how valuable weapons can be to prevent mob destruction when the police fail to do their job.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> Roof Top Koreans proved how valuable weapons can be to prevent mob destruction when the police fail to do their job.
> 
> View attachment 655359


Until someone sets the building on fire that they are standing on.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump threw out the Taskforce for 21 century policing.




the democrats sent their brown shirts, blm and antifa to burn, loot and kill in black neighborhoods for 7 months....

Your point?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Why we need the AR-15......
> 
> The democrat party turned loose blm and antifa into black neighborhoods to hurt President Trump during an election year.
> 
> ...


Correct, Kyle Rittenhouse survived, 19 school kids didn't.

Only a deranged nutter would think an AR-15 is suitable in public.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Until someone sets the building on fire that they are standing on.




Yeah....they would have burned the building if they weren't there....and, you dumb ass....notice that the Korean stores were the stores that were not set on fire...because the Koreans had semi-automatic rifles and an elevated position....

You idiot.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Correct, Kyle Rittenhouse survived, 19 school kids didn't.




Yeah...Kyle had a rifle, and the government agents with the rifles at the school didn't do anything....

Kyle used his rifle to stop 3 blm/antifa killers.......the government agents at the school did nothing.....


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Terror cells and street gangs.   That's the reason why AR15's are needed.
> 
> BTW, President Biden agrees.   He orders his bodyguards to be armed to the fucking teeth.
> 
> If we are all equal, then why shouldn't everyone have to right to make the same assessment that Brandon's handlers made in arming his bodyguard detail?


I prefer an MP5 with a silencer......uses 9mm rounds and it has hardly any kick to it.
I used it while I was on the teams in at 5th Group and I'll stand by it 100%. If you need to do any room clearing or waxing school shooters, that's my weapon of choice. If the cops are too afraid to go in....just give me an MP5 and I'll turn him into a steaming pile. They're roughly $5000.00 USD but well worth the money.









						Heckler & Koch MP5 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> I prefer an MP5 with a silencer......uses 9mm rounds and it has hardly any kick to it.
> I used it while I was on the teams in at 5th Group and I'll stand by it 100%. If you need to do any room clearing or waxing of school shooters, that's my weapon of choice. If the cops are too afraid to go in....just give me an MP5 and I'll turn him into a steaming pile. They're roughly $5000.00 USD but well worth the money.
> 
> 
> ...




I also like the MP5....I never liked the way the AR-15 looks......


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 8, 2022)

So what will happen when these so called "mobs" come along with their own AR-15s? What goes around, sooner or later comes around, just saying.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So what will happen when these so called "mobs" come along with their own AR-15s? What goes around, sooner or later comes around, just saying.




They will get those rifles anyway........Just ask the IRA in Northern Ireland about all of the military rilfes they used...........

The problem will be if the blm, and antifa democrat party brown shirts have those rifles, and their victims do not........that is when the killing ramps up......of the victims......

That you sit across the water from the Continent where 15 million innocent men, women and children were murdered..in modern times with current survivors of that horror still alive......and you want people disarmed...

You are a fool....a really big fool.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 8, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Until someone sets the building on fire that they are standing on.



  As long as you have a rifle on all sides of the building you'll see them coming.
Anyone approaching the building with a Molotov gets dropped on sight.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 8, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So what will happen when these so called "mobs" come along with their own AR-15s? What goes around, sooner or later comes around, just saying.



    If they do,they do.
You're at least prepared for them and you have the high ground.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 8, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So what will happen when these so called "mobs" come along with their own AR-15s? What goes around, sooner or later comes around, just saying.



  So called?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So called?


One man's "terrorist" is another man's "freedom fighter".


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> I also like the MP5....I never liked the way the AR-15 looks......


AR-15s jam too often.


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Until someone sets the building on fire that they are standing on.


Of course the Negro terrorist trying to do the burning would probably be shot.


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm more of a FAL / L1A1 guy myself


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 8, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So what will happen when these so called "mobs" come along with their own AR-15s? What goes around, sooner or later comes around, just saying.


Antifa already has them.
Not too worried.


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

Soros has Safehouses full of Industrial Fireworks & Weapons ready ( Along with Purchase orders for pallets of Bricks )


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 8, 2022)

surada said:


> They were protesting police brutality.



No, they were terrorizing innocent people country wide for the actions of a handful.

Oh, and by the way, 19 people were killed during your so-called protests.


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> AR-15s jamb too often.


I never had my M-16A1 jam in Vietnam.  There were very few malfunctions by others in my platoon.  When it happen it was usually because somebody didn't do basic cleaning procedures during their down time.

I have 29 ARs and one M-16 now.  I can't even remember the last time I had a malfunction with any of them.  Of course I just use them at the range and clean them after every firing.

I don't use the original M-16 upper (to preserve the value of the firearm) so every few years I trade out an upper for range shooting.  Sometimes I have to go through a couple of AR uppers to find one that is tuned for F-A.  

On occasion over the years most of the malfunction have been attributed to under power ammo or maybe a magazine failure.  Once I had to replace a weak buffer spring.  Another time I had a barrel that was a little over gassed so I had to put in a heavy buffer before it cycled reliably.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 8, 2022)

Perfect target rich parking spot for terrorist & a trunk load of 100 round mags. 50,000 beer drinking hot dog eating sitting ducks just prime targets. There will be 100's dead & 10 times more wounded & injured.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah...Kyle had a rifle, and the government agents with the rifles at the school didn't do anything....
> 
> Kyle used his rifle to stop 3 blm/antifa killers.......the government agents at the school did nothing.....


I bet you're glad one guy survived and 19 kids got their brains blown out. That's the sick side of society America needs to sort out.


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> I never had my M-16A1 jam in Vietnam.  There were very few malfunctions by others in my platoon.  When it happen it was usually because somebody didn't do basic cleaning procedures during their down time.
> 
> I have 29 ARs and one M-16 now.  I can't even remember the last time I had a malfunction with any of them.  Of course I just use them at the range and clean them after every firing.
> 
> ...





KissMy said:


> Perfect target rich parking spot for terrorist & a trunk load of 100 round mags. 50,000 beer drinking hot dog eating sitting ducks just prime targets. There will be 100's dead & 10 times more wounded & injured.


NBA Finals game ( With 4 attackers
And 2 insiders who Chain & lock 3 prime exits prior to Machine Pistol & grenade festivities followed by 2 suicide vests


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> ...Just ask the IRA in Northern Ireland about all of the military rilfes they used...........


Oh yes, those weapons mostly supplied by Americans... Thanks Yanks, we owe you one.


2aguy said:


> The problem will be if the blm, and antifa democrat party brown shirts have those rifles, and their victims do not........that is when the killing ramps up......of the victims......


Erm, they do already, don't you read M14 shooter's posts, how rude of you. So then, how many innocent people have BLM killed?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 8, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Antifa already has them.
> Not too worried.
> 
> View attachment 655379


For once we agree. 








						Armed BLM and right-wing activists unite at gun rights rally
					

At least 200 people, the majority proudly toting rifles, semi-automatic weapons and other firearms, gathered outside Capitol Square in Richmond to protest against gun control.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



It appears that every group in America has it's share of gun crazies.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> I never had my M-16A1 jam in Vietnam.  There were very few malfunctions by others in my platoon.  When it happen it was usually because somebody didn't do basic cleaning procedures during their down time.
> 
> I have 29 ARs and one M-16 now.  I can't even remember the last time I had a malfunction with any of them.  Of course I just use them at the range and clean them after every firing.
> 
> ...


The jams were usually caused from firing blanks during training. No other weapon I've used does that as often.
But every once in awhile you'll get jamming by firing green tip ammo....although not too often. Yes....you have to clean your weapon regularly, but an AK will fire even if you've been swimming in mud.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 8, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> For once we agree.


And I am not too worried abut them.


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> The jams were usually caused from firing blanks during training. No other weapon I've used does that as often.
> But every once in awhile you'll get jamming by firing green tip ammo....although not too often. Yes....you have to clean your weapon regularly, but an AK will fire even if you've been swimming in mud.


I have a good friend that I served with in Vietnam.  He is alive today because an AK pointed directly at him jammed and did not fire.

Occasionally we saw evidence of them failing.  Usually after being fired on F-A.  The 7.62 x 39 can only take about three or four 30 rd magazines quickly fired on F-A before they really heat up.  Once heated up they can be prone to failure.

The AK has a great PR department.  It is not as reliable as most people think it is.  

A few years ago I was getting near the end of the useful life of one of my M-16 uppers.  Back then ammo was cheap and I decided to see how many rounds I could fire before failure.  I quickly fired 14 magazines before the gas tube started to sag and the plastic hand guard melt. We used a thermo and the temperature of the barrel was over 900F.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 8, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> One man's "terrorist" is another man's "freedom fighter".



     Are you actually calling those scum freedom fighters?


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> AR-15s jam too often.



   My Sig AR has never jammed.
I've never shot one of the cheap plastic ones though.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My Sig AR has never jammed.
> I've never shot one of the cheap plastic ones though.


Never mind that most malfunctions are magazine related.


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My Sig AR has never jammed.
> I've never shot one of the cheap plastic ones though.


Even my
Retro Rimfire AR15/ M16 builds rarely jam


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> I have a good friend that I served with in Vietnam.  He is alive today because an AK pointed directly at him jammed and did not fire.
> 
> Occasionally we saw evidence of them failing.  Usually after being fired on F-A.  The 7.62 x 39 can only take about three or four 30 rd magazines quickly fired on F-A before they really heat up.  Once heated up they can be prone to failure.
> 
> ...


Sorry...but my experiences say otherwise. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My Sig AR has never jammed.
> I've never shot one of the cheap plastic ones though.


I've never fired a Sig AR. 

I've only fired the crap made by Smith & Wesson M16A1 & M16A2 that were issued to us.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 8, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Never mind that most malfunctions are magazine related.



   My Sig likes Magpul.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 8, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Even my
> Retro Rimfire AR15/ M16 builds rarely jam



 Rimfire?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My Sig likes Magpul.


Most ARs do.  Good mags.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> I've never fired a Sig AR.
> 
> I've only fired the crap made by Smith & Wesson M16A1 & M16A2 that were issued to us.



  Were they the early model that didnt have the flash chromed breach?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 8, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh yes, those weapons mostly supplied by Americans... Thanks Yanks, we owe you one.
> 
> Erm, they do already, don't you read M14 shooter's posts, how rude of you. So then, how many innocent people have BLM killed?


   Got a link to your first assertion?


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rimfire?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 8, 2022)

surada said:


> They were protesting police brutality.


When you start burning, raping and looting, I don't care if you are protesting the crucifixtion of Jesus Christ.  You need to be stopped using any necessary force.  Peaceful demonstrations are another thing entirely.  As long as they remain peaceful  they must be allowed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 8, 2022)

As in a .22?


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rimfire?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 8, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So what will happen when these so called "mobs" come along with their own AR-15s? What goes around, sooner or later comes around, just saying.


Then training counts,  I've never seen gang bangers or thugs at the range when I've gone.


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> As in a .22?


All pictured are Dedicated  22 LR


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Sorry...but my experiences say otherwise. We can agree to disagree.


That's fine.

You get ten veterans together and they will each have a different story to tell and some will contradict what somebody else said.

I was at Dak To in November of 1967.  Hellva mess.

One of my range shooting buddies was also there. 

We both have entirely different recollections of the battle.   

In fact listening to the two of us somebody would conclude that neither one of us was talking about the same event.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> AR-15s jam too often.


I fired thousands of rounds through M-16s and only had one malfunction.  That was a broken extractor.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 8, 2022)

Failzero said:


> View attachment 655418



   The pics aren't helping?
When someone says rimfire I immediately think of the .22


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The pics aren't helping?
> When someone says rimfire I immediately think of the .22


Yes all pics are Dedicated 22 LR


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Yes all pics are Dedicated 22 LR


XM177E1 XM177E2 M16A1( 603) M16A4


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

Failzero said:


> XM177E1 XM177E2 M16A1( 603) M16A4


I also have 601 604 M16A2 and CAR 15 in Dedicated 22LR


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> I've never fired a Sig AR.
> 
> I've only fired the crap made by Smith & Wesson M16A1 & M16A2 that were issued to us.




As far as I know S&W never had a US military contract to produce either the M-16A1 or the A2.

Colt, H&R, GM and FNH were the only US contract producers that I know of.


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

Failzero said:


> I also have 601 604 M16A2 and CAR 15 in Dedicated 22LR


Want pics ?


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> As far as I know S&W never had a US military contract to produce either the M-16A1 or the A2.
> 
> Colt, H&R, GM and FNH were the only US contract producers that I know of.


Capco had Contract for A2
And there were a few other Mfgrs who had contracts for receivers ( on small scale )


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> I fired thousands of rounds through M-16s and only had one malfunction.  That was a broken extractor.


I've had a shitload of malfunctions.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> As far as I know S&W never had a US military contract to produce either the M-16A1 or the A2.
> 
> Colt, H&R, GM and FNH were the only US contract producers that I know of.


You're right....it was Colt. It's been over 30 years since I retired.


----------



## surada (Jun 8, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> When you start burning, raping and looting, I don't care if you are protesting the crucifixtion of Jesus Christ.  You need to be stopped using any necessary force.  Peaceful demonstrations are another thing entirely.  As long as they remain peaceful  they must be allowed.



I agree. Looters, vandals and arsonists should have been arrested.


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> I've had a shitload of malfunctions.


Even my ArmaLite AR10A2 is as reliable as my other 223/556 Rigs


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Even my ArmaLite AR10A2 is as reliable as my other 223/556 Rigs


Whatever. I had a shitload of malfunctions. If you can't trust your weapon it increases the pucker-factor when you go out on patrol.


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Whatever. I had a shitload of malfunctions. If you can't trust your weapon it increases the pucker-factor when you go out on patrol.


That is why my “ Dead Ender “ Weapon Of Choice is ( Chinese type 56 “Spiker” AK )


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Why we need the AR-15......
> 
> The democrat party turned loose blm and antifa into black neighborhoods to hurt President Trump during an election year.
> 
> ...


This is a lie and fails as a strawman fallacy.

Democrats fully support citizens defending themselves.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Hmmm...did he know that?   Considering he was surrounded by democrat party brown shirts who had been burning and looting all night long, and who knew, may have been murdering people?
> 
> You truly are an idiot...


The thread premise is ridiculous idiocy – a moronic attempt to ‘justify’ owning an AR 15.

Owning an AR 15 is a want, not a ‘need.’


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie and fails as a strawman fallacy.
> 
> Democrats fully support citizens defending themselves.


But 2A/ RTKBA is not only about Self Defense


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jun 8, 2022)

surada said:


> Why would a mob attack your house? Rittenhouse's home was not under attack.



Good point and answer to those who think AR-15s — or other semi-automatic weapons with 30-bullet clips and body armor —  somehow are really appropriate for home defense.

I feel the OP writer made it clear that he, like many right wingers, does not mainly think about the AR-15 as a weapon for home defense, but as a good weapon to wage some kind of necessary civil war against imagined political enemies — to “keep the democrats from burning, looting and killing when they try to gain power.”

Everyone knows it is the right that is most heavily armed in this country, that looters are usually mostly unorganized criminals or vandals out to “shop for free.” Of course everyone has the right to defend life and property and their own homes when necessary. But some gun nuts now seek to become … vigilantes and political activists.

The result of such fantasies accompanied by widespread arming with assault-like weapons not only is that these weapons are ever more frequently used by nutters to kill children in schools, but they are also used by outright racists against minorities, e.g. in Churches and shopping centers. Both have special and horrifying emotional resonance. The conscious effort of some of these lunatics is to be “vanguard warriors,” to start a civil war, or a “Helter Skelter” race war. THAT is especially dangerous and disastrous to our multi-ethnic society & Republic.

Those on the right who call AR-15s a weapon “to fight Democrats” are treading on dangerous ground. It is unfortunate but guns — the AR-15 serving as a symbol — are becoming subliminal tools for intimidation and terror in our life and politics.

*That doesn’t mean semi-auto weapons or the AR-15 should or can be “banned.”* I can understand those who call for this after terror attacks like the recent ones in Buffalo and Uvalde, but I don’t think people or politicians who speak this way are being realistic — not in today’s U.S.A. anyway.

But there are a host of regulations, from strict registration to banning large clips, to insisting on waiting periods, to serious background checks (etc.), that are eminently reasonable and supportable under a strict originalist interpretation of the 2nd Amendment. Many would even be supported by police and responsible Republicans and private gun owners.

*What is NOT appropriate is irresponsible talk about needing assault weapons to defeat political (or racial) opponents.*


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Why would a mob attack your house? Rittenhouse's home was not under attack.
> 
> Good point and answer to those who think of AR-15s — or other semi-automatic “assault weapons” with 30-bullet clips and body armor —  are somehow really appropriate for home defense.
> 
> ...


----------



## surada (Jun 8, 2022)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Good point and answer to those who think AR-15s — or other semi-automatic weapons with 30-bullet clips and body armor —  somehow are really appropriate for home defense.
> 
> I feel the OP writer made it clear that he, like many right wingers, does not mainly think about the AR-15 as a weapon for home defense, but as a good weapon to wage some kind of necessary civil war against imagined political enemies — to “keep the democrats from burning, looting and killing when they try to gain power.”
> 
> ...



These pissant misfits are playing fantasy games.. pretend masculinity. A shotgun works for home security even loaded with bird shot.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 8, 2022)

surada said:


> Why would a mob attack your house?


One wouldn’t.

It’s an absurd, childish attempt to ‘justify’ owning an AR.

Whenever there’s a mass shooting conservatives resort to their usual lies and demagoguery along with baseless attacks against Democrats.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 8, 2022)

Failzero said:


> But 2A/ RTKBA is not only about Self Defense


He knows.  He lies.


----------



## surada (Jun 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> One wouldn’t.
> 
> It’s an absurd, childish attempt to ‘justify’ owning an AR.
> 
> Whenever there’s a mass shooting conservatives resort to their usual lies and demagoguery along with baseless attacks against Democrats.



Paranoid persecution fantasies.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 8, 2022)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Good point and answer to those who think AR-15s — or other semi-automatic weapons with 30-bullet clips and body armor —  somehow are really appropriate for home defense.


An AR pistol/carbine in 9/10mm is almost always a better for home defense than a shotgun.


Tom Paine 1949 said:


> But there are a host of regulations, from strict registration to banning large clips, to insisting on waiting periods, to serious background checks (etc.), that are eminently reasonable and supportable under a strict originalist interpretation of the 2nd Amendment.


How do you get past "shall not be infringed"?


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> An AR pistol/carbine in 9/10mm is almost always a better for home defense than a shotgun.
> 
> How do you get past "shall not be infringed"?


Repealing the 1934 GCA


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> I've had a shitload of malfunctions.


Then you are probably doing something wrong.  Most soldiers and civilians find malfunctions in the AR/M-16 platform to be rare.


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> You're right....it was Colt. It's been over 30 years since I retired.


Here is my Mattel M-16.


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2022)

Not too good picture of my Prototype


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jun 8, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> How do you get past "shall not be infringed"?


The same way we got beyond “A well regulated militia …”

The same way “bearing” stinger anti-aircraft missiles and bazookas and suitcase-sized nuclear arms were outlawed — none of which were available in the 18th century.

Hey, I’ve only been talking about “regulations” here, as in “well regulated militia.” For regulation purposes, why can’t firearms be re-categorized into many more than the common three classes?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 8, 2022)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> The same way we got beyond “A well regulated militia …”


OK.... why do you think the court will rule "strict registration" and "banning large clips" and  "waiting periods" and  "serious background checks" do not infringe on the right to keep and bear arms?


Tom Paine 1949 said:


> The same way “bearing” stinger anti-aircraft missiles and bazookas and suitcase-sized nuclear arms were outlawed — none of which were available in the 18th century.


These are not in common use for the traditionally legal uses of a firearm - and thus, are not "bearable arms".
Apples/oranges.


Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Hey, I’ve only been talking about “regulations” here, as in “well regulated militia.”


The states and the federal government have the power to regulate the militia how they want.
Except, of course, for regulations that violate the 2nd Amendment.


Tom Paine 1949 said:


> For regulation purposes, why can’t firearms be re-categorized into many more than the common three classes?


"All bearable arms".   What you -call- them doesn't matter.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Then you are probably doing something wrong.  Most soldiers and civilians find malfunctions in the AR/M-16 platform to be rare.


No....I wasn't doing anything wrong. 
I was well trained on my weapons. 
Fire a few blanks thru them and they become practically worthless. 
You have to clean them immediately after a blankfire mission.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> Here is my Mattel M-16.
> 
> 
> View attachment 655446


Nice little toy there.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> AR-15s jam too often.





KissMy said:


> Perfect target rich parking spot for terrorist & a trunk load of 100 round mags. 50,000 beer drinking hot dog eating sitting ducks just prime targets. There will be 100's dead & 10 times more wounded & injured.




Yeah....you really are a dumb ass......

The las vegas shooter, firing from a concealed, fortified, elevate position, into a tightly packed concert area....not like this, but packed in the center of the floor.........with total surprise....

Killed 60 people out of 22,000

So no, not hundreds dead, not even in that situation......you dumb ass.....



The muslim terrorist in Nice, France, with a rental truck, no police scrutiny, no background check, in 5 minutes of driving.....murdered 86 people and injured 450 others....

You idiots don't understand the issues......you are filled with fear, ignorance and stupidity....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> One man's "terrorist" is another man's "freedom fighter".




No......a terrorist who specifically targets innocent people to murder is just a fucking murderer....you dumb ass......


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh yes, those weapons mostly supplied by Americans... Thanks Yanks, we owe you one.
> 
> Erm, they do already, don't you read M14 shooter's posts, how rude of you. So then, how many innocent people have BLM killed?




And your gun control laws?  Didn't stop them from getting or using those weapons......on a tiny island with extreme gun control.....

Now are you going to tell us that fully automatic military rifles are allowed in Ireland.....to criminal terrorists?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie and fails as a strawman fallacy.
> 
> Democrats fully support citizens defending themselves.




No...they don't....stop lying....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Good point and answer to those who think AR-15s — or other semi-automatic weapons with 30-bullet clips and body armor —  somehow are really appropriate for home defense.
> 
> I feel the OP writer made it clear that he, like many right wingers, does not mainly think about the AR-15 as a weapon for home defense, but as a good weapon to wage some kind of necessary civil war against imagined political enemies — to “keep the democrats from burning, looting and killing when they try to gain power.”
> 
> ...




Moron.......the AR-15 can be an excellent home defense weapon.....it is customizable so that non matter how many different body sizes are in the house, they can all adjust the rifle to shoot it accurately and comfortably....you  can't do that with a wood stock....the AR-15 is easy to shoot, so that even women and smaller people can shoot it well.....it can be equipped with multiple add ons, Laser sights, flashlights....something you can't do with wood stock weapons....

You don't know what you are talking about.....

The ones out for 7 months, burning, looting and killing Americans were the brown shirts of the democrat party....blm and antifa brown shirts......burning, looting and killing in black neighborhoods to hurt President Trump right before the election....

That is the truth, the fact and the reality....the democrats are becoming more and more willing to openly do anything to gain power and control...


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

surada said:


> These pissant misfits are playing fantasy games.. pretend masculinity. A shotgun works for home security even loaded with bird shot.




Not as well as an AR-15 you doofus.....the AR-15 has features that make it superior for home defense....


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> No....I wasn't doing anything wrong.
> I was well trained on my weapons.
> Fire a few blanks thru them and they become practically worthless.
> You have to clean them immediately after a blankfire mission.


No shit Sherlock.  That's a characteristic of a direct gas impingement system weapon.  Firing blanks has nothing to do with normal operation.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jun 8, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> OK.... why do you think the court will rule "strict registration" and "banning large clips" and  "waiting periods" and  "serious background checks" do not infringe on the right to keep and bear arms?
> 
> These are not in common use for the traditionally legal uses of a firearm - and thus, are not "bearable arms".
> Apples/oranges.
> ...


Hey, I’m not a lawyer or Constitutional scholar. Neither are you, I suspect. We’re not on the Supreme Court either.  I wasn’t even referring to today’s Supreme Court. The 2nd Amendment has been “incorporated” to apply to states and there can be state legislation, of course, but I’m not here advocating any specific state or federal laws — that’s for state legislators and politicians.

I am just — as a long-time rifle and pistol owner with a carry license — giving my view (a responsible view I think) on a variety of gun-related matters that most people seem to see in  extreme terms, or as offering “no middle ground.”


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Nice little toy there.


That is not a toy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> No shit Sherlock.  That's a characteristic of a direct gas impingement system weapon.  Firing blanks has nothing to do with normal operation.


Firing blanks is something that you have to do if you're using MILES gear. 
I guess you've never been to NTC before.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> That is not a toy.


Compared to some of the ones I've fired...it is.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah....you really are a dumb ass......
> 
> The las vegas shooter, firing from a concealed, fortified, elevate position, into a tightly packed concert area....not like this, but packed in the center of the floor.........with total surprise....
> 
> ...


How many people did Timothy McVeigh wax with that truckbomb?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> How many people did Timothy McVeigh wax with that truckbomb?




168.....

with a bomb.....

The muslim terrorists murdered over 3,000 with box cutters and jets...


----------



## KissMy (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> How many people did Timothy McVeigh wax with that truckbomb?


Nearly all arenas, events & government buildings have huge concrete barricades preventing truck terrorist from driving over crowds & bombing buildings. You cant get anything on a jet plane anymore.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Nearly all arenas, events & government buildings have huge concrete barricades preventing truck terrorist from driving over crowds & bombing buildings.




City streets don't, you dope.....


----------



## KissMy (Jun 8, 2022)

Every event in city streets like that I've been to since 9/11 have barricades preventing terrorist from driving over people.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Nearly all arenas, events & government buildings have huge concrete barricades preventing truck terrorist from driving over crowds & bombing buildings. You cant get anything on a jet plane anymore.


With the kind of explosives they have these days...you'd have to keep everything at least a football field length away...and it will still shatter windows from over a mile away.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 8, 2022)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> The same way “bearing” stinger anti-aircraft missiles and bazookas and suitcase-sized nuclear arms were outlawed — none of which were available in the 18th century.


Correct.

And even if they were, that still doesn’t preclude them from regulation and restriction.

The Second Amendment right is not ‘absolute’ – it’s not a right to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose, including stinger anti-aircraft missiles, bazookas, and suitcase-sized nuclear arms.


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Every event in city streets like that I've been to since 9/11 have barricades preventing terrorist from driving over people.


Yet the Brother mowed over Dozens of White Folk  in a parade recently


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 8, 2022)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Hey, I’m not a lawyer or Constitutional scholar. Neither are you, I suspect. We’re not on the Supreme Court either.  I wasn’t even referring to today’s Supreme Court. The 2nd Amendment has been “incorporated” to apply to states and there can be state legislation, of course, but I’m not here advocating any specific state or federal laws — that’s for state legislators and politicians.
> 
> I am just — as a long-time rifle and pistol owner with a carry license — giving my view (a responsible view I think) on a variety of gun-related matters that most people seem to see in  extreme terms, or as offering “no middle ground.”


Exactly.

And that’s the problem – extremists who refuse to address the topic of gun crime and violence at all, particularly with regard to possible solutions that don’t have anything to do with the regulation of firearms.


----------



## Failzero (Jun 8, 2022)

2A/RTKBA is NOT about ( Hunting ) ( Collecting) ( Trap & Skeet) ( 3 Gun Competitions ) ( The Olympics) ( And for most part even Self Defense)


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 8, 2022)

surada said:


> These pissant misfits are playing fantasy games.. pretend masculinity. A shotgun works for home security even loaded with bird shot.


The OP is clearly operating under the idiotic fantasy that he’s going to fill his front yard with dozens of corpses of this imaginary ‘mob.’

He’s at liberty to own an AR 15 if he wants to, however a poor home self-defense weapon it is; but the notion that anyone ‘needs’ to own an AR 15 is a lie, just as Democrats opposing citizens defending themselves with firearms is a lie.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Firing blanks is something that you have to do if you're using MILES gear.
> I guess you've never been to NTC before.


Of course, But the NTC came long after my time.  But stoppages from shooting blanks still has nothing to do with stoppages under normal usage.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Of course, But the NTC came long after my time.  But stoppages from shooting blanks still has nothing to do with stoppages under normal usage.


Actually it does. A slightly dirty weapon is an ever present problem with an M16. I never had issues like that with others.....except a Mark 19. But then not everyone is going to be firing a belt-fed grenade launcher.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> They won't, because the democrats know that the suburbs have more guns....that is why they sent their blm/antifa brown shirts to burn, loot and kill in black neighborhoods in the cities they control.......the cities where the democrats have passed extreme gun control laws, making it almost impossible for their victims......black Americans.....to protect their businesses and homes......
> 
> The democrats also ordered the police, the ones with guns, to stand down and do nothing as blm and antifa burned, looted and murdered black Americans for 7 months....all to hurt Trump in an election year.



Exactly.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jun 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> Roof Top Koreans proved how valuable weapons can be to prevent mob destruction when the police fail to do their job.
> 
> View attachment 655359



And nobody protested when some of these citizens were later prosecuted for defending their property from the black racist vermin.


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Actually it does. A slightly dirty weapon is an ever present problem with an M16. I never had issues like that with others.....except a Mark 19. But then not everyone is going to be firing a belt-fed grenade launcher.


We didn't have the Mark19 when I was in Vietnam.  Just the single shot "Thumper".  We thought it was bad ass.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> We didn't have the Mark19 when I was in Vietnam.  Just the single shot "Thumper".  We thought it was bad ass.


Yeah....you keep reminding me that things were different in V-ET-FUCKING-NAM.!!!

Well....I got into the service in 74' and by the time I got out of school FUCKING-NAM was over.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> We didn't have the Mark19 when I was in Vietnam.  Just the single shot "Thumper".  We thought it was bad ass.


I always likes the M-79.  It was my preferred weapon.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 9, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> How do you get past "shall not be infringed"?


Surely it already has been "infringed". Where in the 2A does it say, "except criminals"?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 9, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Surely it already has been "infringed". Where in the 2A does it say, "except criminals"?


We have many legal precedents for denying rights to convicted felons


----------



## Flash (Jun 9, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Yeah....you keep reminding me that things were different in V-ET-FUCKING-NAM.!!!
> 
> Well....I got into the service in 74' and by the time I got out of school FUCKING-NAM was over.


You were the one bragging about the Mark 19.  I was just telling you what the Old School version of that was.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 9, 2022)

Flash said:


> You were the one bragging about the Mark 19.  I was just telling you what the Old School version of that was.


I know about the grenade launcher. I fired one myself. It led to the M203 that was the M16 with a grenade launcher.  I wasn't bragging about the Mark 19. I simply related to a weapon that we had in our inventory that tended to jam.

Dude....if you can't refrain from being rude or pushy about this crap we can end the discussion right now.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 9, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> We have many legal precedents for denying rights to convicted felons


So you agree the 2A has already been infringed, a right can be denied, regardless of what your Constitution says.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 9, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Are you actually calling those scum freedom fighters?


It's all a matter of perspective, to the Nazis, the French resistance were considered terrorists, what would you have called them?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And your gun control laws?  Didn't stop them from getting or using those weapons......on a tiny island with extreme gun control.....
> 
> Now are you going to tell us that fully automatic military rifles are allowed in Ireland.....to criminal terrorists?


When Americans were arming the PIRA, handguns and semi/auto rifles weren't banned. Perhaps coincidentally, the peace treaty with PIRA was signed one year after we banned those weapons, makes you think... or perhaps not, in your case.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 9, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So you agree the 2A has already been infringed, a right can be denied, regardless of what your Constitution says.


Like I said that's for the Supreme Court to decide not you.

We have SCOTUS precedent that has confirmed the denial of rights to felons is not unconstitutional.

But denying rights to people who are not felons is


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 9, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Surely it already has been "infringed". Where in the 2A does it say, "except criminals"?


"The people".
Not everyone in the US is part of "the people".
Further, rights can be removed thought due process; it is impossible to infringe on a right someone does not have.

So, I ask again:
How do you get past "shall not be infringed"?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 9, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> When Americans were arming the PIRA, handguns and semi/auto rifles weren't banned. Perhaps coincidentally, the peace treaty with PIRA was signed one year after we banned those weapons, makes you think... or perhaps not, in your case.




Yeah...that's funny......you couldn't keep military weapons off of the island, you can't keep guns off of your island.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 9, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> It's all a matter of perspective, to the Nazis, the French resistance were considered terrorists, what would you have called them?



It's really quite simple.
If you have morals it's easy to spot those who dont.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 9, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It's really quite simple.
> If you have morals it's easy to spot those who dont.




Yep.....when an idiot like vagabond points out the French Resistance was considered to be terrorists to the socialists...you know he/she/it isn't a serious human being.....


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 9, 2022)

surada said:


> These pissant misfits are playing fantasy games.. pretend masculinity. A shotgun works for home security even loaded with bird shot.


GOOD IDEA----an ass full of bird shot is an excellent 
deterrent


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 9, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> It's all a matter of perspective, to the Nazis, the French resistance were considered terrorists, what would you have called them?



Do you realize America had to arm the French Resistance.....?  The French government disarmed the citizens 

A lesson in why you don't register guns......

*Political protest in France prompted Prime Minister Pierre Laval in 1935 to decree firearm registration and repression of the right to assemble. What could possibly go wrong?*
*
The registration records were critical to the Nazis who overran France in 1940, imposed the death penalty for not turning in guns, and conscripted the French police to ferret out violators. Despite the chance of being executed, numerous French citizens did not surrender their firearms.

The very same Pierre Laval became the chief collaborator of the Nazis during the occupation. The newspapers regularly reported the names of gun owners shot by firing squads.
*
*The brave French who had never registered their guns and retained them formed the basis for the Resistance. To be sure, they never had sufficient arms, and prewar restrictions on “military style” firearms hampered their efforts, leaving them to resist with inferior weapons. Yet they were able to commit acts of sabotage, gain intelligence, and sustain an underground movement to assist the Allies. After D-Day, they engaged in open armed resistance.*









						Time for a History Lesson about Gun Control | Stephen P. Halbrook
					

Advocates of 'commonsense gun safety' measures have been promoting two major objectives. One is universal background checks, about which the National Institute of Justice wrote, 'effectiveness depends on . . . requiring gun registration.' Rep. Bobby Rush (D-IL) just introduced a bill in Congress...




					www.independent.org
				



========

France, the Nazis, and Gun Control

*In 1935, French prime minister Pierre Laval, who later served in the Vichy government during the Nazis' four-year occupation of France, commanded French citizens to surrender their firearms. Laval and France's ruling parties feared social revolution and banned "war" weapons, instituting strict gun registration policies. They believed that repressive limits on civilian gun ownership were necessary at a time of Depression-sparked unrest and ongoing conflicts among various political factions. Strict time limits for firearms registration and harsh penalties for noncompliance, including forfeiture, fines, and imprisonment, were put in place. Laval's government did not foresee the impact these restrictive measures would have on a Nazi-conquered France just five years later, when firearms surrender would be required under threat of death.

In Gun Control in Nazi-Occupied France: Tyranny and Resistance, attorney Stephen P. Halbrook explores the impact and efficacy of gun control measures on Wehrmacht-controlled France and how these measures hindered the French Resistance's fight against Nazi tyranny. The author asserts that Laval's 1935 gun control efforts left the French people vulnerable to the Nazi invaders and ill equipped to deal with the Nazi invasion of 1940, plus simplified the Nazi efforts to confiscate firearms and impede a French resistance.*


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Do you realize America had to arm the French Resistance.....? The French government disarmed the citizens


Well, when you look at actual facts, rather than trying to twist facts to promote your gun culture, you find that *Britain* and the US airdropped weapons to help the French resistance in exchange for intelligence on German positions and deployments. The French resistance used mainly either captured German weapons (easier to get ammunition), weapons from French army stockpiles that were hidden away in 1940, as well as stealing confiscated weapons from warehouses. As for "registration" of the, it has to be said, "estimated" 3 million weapons in civilian hands, only around 800,000 were ever "registered" and confiscated, the majority of these being non hunting rifles in any event. 

For any system of gun control to work at all, you need the co-operation of the civillian population. During a war when your country is occupied by an enemy, that co-operation is highly unlikely. During peacetime, however, an atrocity such as a massacre of school children, the level of co-operation is likely to be much higher, as it was after Dunblane. I never wanted to surrender my guns, but felt morally obliged to do so and the government paid market price for them, so I couldn't really refuse.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 10, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If you have morals it's easy to spot those who dont.


Whose "morals" are you talking about? A German had "morals" in WW2, so dis a Jewish person. The Muslims that attacked on 9/11 has a moral code too. Whose "morals" are more valid?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> ...you couldn't keep military weapons off of the island, you can't keep guns off of your island.....


Point out to me please where I ever claimed we could. Our gun control laws are designed to minimise any possibility of an atrocity like Dunblane or Uvalde (in your case) ever happening again. Tell me again, how many school massacres have you had since 1997?

The point is smuggling will always go on whenever there is a market for a commodity. Hard drugs are illegal, but hey, they seem to be readily available to whoever wants them.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 10, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Not everyone in the US is part of "the people".


So an American citizen who commits a crime, is no longer a person, no longer an American citizen?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 10, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Point out to me please where I ever claimed we could. Our gun control laws are designed to minimise any possibility of an atrocity like Dunblane or Uvalde (in your case) ever happening again.


And yet, your people are more than able to acquire firearms that are capable of being used for just such a purpose.
So, why don't you have as many shootings?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 10, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> And yet, your people are more than able to acquire firearms that are capable of being used for just such a purpose.
> So, why don't you have as many shootings?







__





						Shotgun and firearm certificates - GOV.UK
					

You need a firearm or shotgun certificate issued by the police to possess, buy or acquire a firearm or shotgun, and buy ammunition




					www.gov.uk
				







__





						Firearms licensing
					

Licensing guidance, good practice on firearms law, and forms for applying for approvals under the law.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 10, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So an American citizen who commits a crime, is no longer a person, no longer an American citizen?


He no longer has the full rights of a citizen.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 10, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes  I know.
Thus, your people are more than able to acquire firearms that are capable of being used for just such a purpose.
So, why don't you have as many shootings?


----------



## Failzero (Jun 10, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Well, when you look at actual facts, rather than trying to twist facts to promote your gun culture, you find that *Britain* and the US airdropped weapons to help the French resistance in exchange for intelligence on German positions and deployments. The French resistance used mainly either captured German weapons (easier to get ammunition), weapons from French army stockpiles that were hidden away in 1940, as well as stealing confiscated weapons from warehouses. As for "registration" of the, it has to be said, "estimated" 3 million weapons in civilian hands, only around 800,000 were ever "registered" and confiscated, the majority of these being non hunting rifles in any event.
> 
> For any system of gun control to work at all, you need the co-operation of the civillian population. During a war when your country is occupied by an enemy, that co-operation is highly unlikely. During peacetime, however, an atrocity such as a massacre of school children, the level of co-operation is likely to be much higher, as it was after Dunblane. I never wanted to surrender my guns, but felt morally obliged to do so and the government paid market price for them, so I couldn't really refuse.


GERMANY had full control
Of France from 1940 til summer of 44
Any hidden stockpiles were scooped up ( like the Abandoned Military equipment the Brits & fleeing French left at Dunkirk .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Whose "morals" are you talking about? A German had "morals" in WW2, so dis a Jewish person. The Muslims that attacked on 9/11 has a moral code too. Whose "morals" are more valid?



   So you think the Germans had morals as they fed the Jews into gas chambers and ovens?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 10, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Well, when you look at actual facts, rather than trying to twist facts to promote your gun culture, you find that *Britain* and the US airdropped weapons to help the French resistance in exchange for intelligence on German positions and deployments. The French resistance used mainly either captured German weapons (easier to get ammunition), weapons from French army stockpiles that were hidden away in 1940, as well as stealing confiscated weapons from warehouses. As for "registration" of the, it has to be said, "estimated" 3 million weapons in civilian hands, only around 800,000 were ever "registered" and confiscated, the majority of these being non hunting rifles in any event.
> 
> For any system of gun control to work at all, you need the co-operation of the civillian population. During a war when your country is occupied by an enemy, that co-operation is highly unlikely. During peacetime, however, an atrocity such as a massacre of school children, the level of co-operation is likely to be much higher, as it was after Dunblane. I never wanted to surrender my guns, but felt morally obliged to do so and the government paid market price for them, so I couldn't really refuse.



Yes….you dont given up your Right to keep and bear arms for the rarest of rare events……Europe should have learned that lesson…….15 million dead innocent people should have taught them that lesson…..

They obviously didn’t learn it..:.

More children were murdered in that 6 years for 1939-1945 than all of the children in all of the gun crime in the US…….ever….


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 10, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Point out to me please where I ever claimed we could. Our gun control laws are designed to minimise any possibility of an atrocity like Dunblane or Uvalde (in your case) ever happening again. Tell me again, how many school massacres have you had since 1997?
> 
> The point is smuggling will always go on whenever there is a market for a commodity. Hard drugs are illegal, but hey, they seem to be readily available to whoever wants them.



And then Cumbria happened and Plymouth….. Mass public shootings in Britain after the Dumblane ban and confiscation….and the only difference was the killers just didn’t choose schools for their attacks…..your gun control laws didn’t stop them.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 10, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wrong…… paperwork doesn’t stop a killer…


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Yes I know.


Do you? Read the links carefully as they contain the answer you seek.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> He no longer has the full rights of a citizen.


Where does it say in your constitution that a criminal no longer has the right to bear arms?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 11, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Where does it say in your constitution that a criminal no longer has the right to bear arms?




The same place it says we can deny a criminal freedom of movement....in violation of his Constitutional Rights.......


----------



## Failzero (Jun 11, 2022)

Where does it say that a Woman has a right to an Abortion ?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 11, 2022)

Failzero said:


> GERMANY had full control
> Of France from 1940 til summer of 44
> Any hidden stockpiles were scooped up ( like the Abandoned Military equipment the Brits & fleeing French left at Dunkirk .


No it didn't. It delegated control of part of France to a collaborationist government based at Vichy which lasted as a qusi independent state until 1942. Weapon stashes were hidden, not abandoned, by French soldiers in 1940. Some of these were found and used by resistance groups after the fall of France.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 11, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So you think the Germans had morals as they fed the Jews into gas chambers and ovens?


I never said that. My question was basically does one groups' "morals" override another groups' "morals" Whose "morals" are more valid?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 11, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> I never said that. My question was basically does one groups' "morals" override another groups' "morals" Whose "morals" are more valid?




Easy.....the morals that say it is okay to murder innocent people is wrong.....the morals that say murdering innocent people is evil, are more valid....


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And then Cumbria happened and Plymouth….. Mass public shootings in Britain after the Dumblane ban and confiscation….and the only difference was the killers just didn’t choose schools for their attacks…..your gun control laws didn’t stop them.


Oh, so you want to copare spree killings now? OK we have had one such incident roughly evey decade, since 1997. 

According to your now favourite source, Mother Jones, there have been 108 such events in the USA since 1997.

No law or set of laws are 100% effective. The trick is to have a system in place that is as effective as it can be, as opposed to no system at all, or a system so lax it is effectively more honoured in the breach than the observance.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Wrong…… paperwork doesn’t stop a killer…


Never said it did.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Easy.....the morals that say it is okay to murder innocent people is wrong.....the morals that say murdering innocent people is evil, are more valid....


Who defines who is considered "innocent"?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 11, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Who defines who is considered "innocent"?




Easy......people who haven't committed crimes, or murder.....

You socialists do go out of your way to excuse other mass murdering socialists...

Yes.....you must be Right...the victims are the criminals, the criminals are the victims....


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The same place it says we can deny a criminal freedom of movement....in violation of his Constitutional Rights.......


So the US constitution is not absolute, the right to keep and bear arms can be legally infringed. the 2nd ammendment is clearly a waste of time and now outdated then.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 11, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh, so you want to copare spree killings now? OK we have had one such incident roughly evey decade, since 1997.
> 
> According to your now favourite source, Mother Jones, there have been 108 such events in the USA since 1997.
> 
> No law or set of laws are 100% effective. The trick is to have a system in place that is as effective as it can be, as opposed to no system at all, or a system so lax it is effectively more honoured in the breach than the observance.




Yep...you had one such incident every decade or so before you banned guns.....your nuts had access to guns, still do as you say, and yet they didn't commit acts of mass murder......why?

Culture and the long term societal effects of 2 world Wars, and a history of Monarchical social structure.....

After you banned guns......you still have about one mass public shooting every 10 years....

See....science...real science, would point out that when you take out a variable, in this case guns....and the effect doesn't change...that variable isn't the cause .......


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Easy......people who haven't committed crimes, or murder.....


So murder isn't a crime then?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 11, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So the US constitution is not absolute, the right to keep and bear arms can be legally infringed. the 2nd ammendment is clearly a waste of time and now outdated then.




What is it about the Constitution that you guys do not understand......

It gives us a process for dealing with people who break the law...that doesn't mean, you twit....that you get to scrap the whole thing on a whim.....

I know...you can now be arrested for singing "Kung Fu Fighting," in Britain, and you think this is going to be a good path for you guys.....


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 11, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Do you? Read the links carefully as they contain the answer you seek.


Your statement is false, as the links you posted contain no thing.
Disagree?
Copy and paste the text to that effect.

Your people are more than able to acquire firearms that are capable of being used for just such a purpose.
Why don't you have as many shootings?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 11, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Where does it say in your constitution that a criminal no longer has the right to bear arms?


The constitution allows the state to remove rights and liberties through due process.
The state, through due process, removed the rights of criminals, etc, to own a gun.
To vote, as well.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Your statement is false,


Ah, so you've not bothered to read the links. OK, remain in ignorance.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 11, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Ah, so you've not bothered to read the links. OK, remain in ignorance.


I did.  In full.
Nothing in the links you posted demonstrates why your country has fewer shootings - despite having access to firearms that are capable of being used for just such a purpose.
Disagree?
Copy and paste the text to that effect.

Don't worry - we both know you won't , because we both know you know said text does not exist.
G'head.  Prove me correct.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I did.  In full.
> Nothing in the links you posted explains why your country has fewer shootings - despite having access to firearms that are capable of being used for just such a purpose.
> Disagree?
> Copy and paste the text to that effect.
> ...




Thanks....you make that point really well......


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2022)

The Democrats certainly encouraged the goddamn BLM Negroes to riot, murder, loot and destroy.

Fortunately most the destruction was in the Negro neighborhoods so it was just the dumbasses destroying themselves.

I guarantee you that if they decided to come to my neighborhood with their hate and destruction they would be met with Americans that have the means to stop them.

Democrats don't like that, do they?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 11, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> I never said that. My question was basically does one groups' "morals" override another groups' "morals" Whose "morals" are more valid?



   I believe my first reply was when you have morals it's easy to spot those who dont.
 I'll stand by that.
    It's pretty obvious when someone is baking and gasing people they dont have morals.
  I really dont see the argument here.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 14, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I did.  In full.
> Nothing in the links you posted demonstrates why your country has fewer shootings - despite having access to firearms that are capable of being used for just such a purpose.
> Disagree?
> Copy and paste the text to that effect.
> ...


Hmm, perhaps Isaac Asimov was right. OK. I'll give you a clue, "stop looking at the trees".


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 14, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I believe my first reply was when you have morals it's easy to spot those who dont.
> I'll stand by that.
> It's pretty obvious when someone is baking and gasing people they dont have morals.
> I really dont see the argument here.


No, you really don't. It seems your mentality is that of, "I'm right and the rest of the world is wrong." Fair enough.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Hmm, perhaps Isaac Asimov was right. OK. I'll give you a clue, "stop looking at the trees".


And thus, your inability to prove your claim, demonstrated.
Again.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 14, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> No, you really don't. It seems your mentality is that of, "I'm right and the rest of the world is wrong." Fair enough.



   So you believe it was okay to bake and gas jews.
Seems to me there are no limits according to you.
  I bet you would've cheered on the Bataan Death March as well.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 14, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> And thus, your inability to prove your claim, demonstrated.
> Again.


In fact I've merely proven your inability to understand my point, again.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 14, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So you believe it was okay to bake and gas jews.
> Seems to me there are no limits according to you.
> I bet you would've cheered on the Bataan Death March as well.


*sigh* I merely pointed out that different cultures, different peoples at different times have had different moral codes that they live/lived by. Who are we to say which code is/was objectively superior?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> In fact I've merely proven your inability to understand my point, again.


Oh, I understand you point in full.
I asked you to - prove - your point, which you know you cannot do.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 14, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> *sigh* I merely pointed out that different cultures, different peoples at different times have had different moral codes that they live/lived by. Who are we to say which code is/was objectively superior?



   If you dont know the answer to the question you're a freak.
When has it ever been seen as moral to torture people and kill them?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 15, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Oh, I understand you point in full.
> I asked you to - prove - your point, which you know you cannot do.


Do you? If that's the case, I already have proved my point and no further "proof" is necessary. Well done! I knew you'd get there eventually. Now you can go back to playing tabletop wargames, enjoy.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 15, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If you dont know the answer to the question you're a freak.
> When has it ever been seen as moral to torture people and kill them?


Seriously?! Ever heard of the Spanish Inquisition? The Salem witch trials?  The list goes on. In every case those perpetrating the events were seen as being highly moral by their peers.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 15, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Do you? If that's the case, I already have proved my point...


This is, of course, a lie.
Disagree?
Copy and paste the text that demonstrates the necessary relationship you claim.
You won't of course, because you know no such text exists.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 15, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Seriously?! Ever heard of the Spanish Inquisition? The Salem witch trials?  The list goes on. In every case those perpetrating the events were seen as being highly moral by their peers.



   BS..
They knew what they were doing was immoral.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 16, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BS..
> They knew what they were doing was immoral.


ROFL! Prove it.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> This is, of course, a lie.
> Disagree?
> Copy and paste the text that demonstrates the necessary relationship you claim.
> You won't of course, because you know no such text exists.


Ah, so when you said you understood my point in full, you were lying (no surprise there). 
Nice try. Off you go to where I posted the links and try again. I'm sure you'll get there in the end.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 16, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Ah, so when you said you understood my point in full, you were lying (no surprise there).
> Nice try. Off you go to where I posted the links and try again. I'm sure you'll get there in the end.


And thus, the predicted demonstration of your inability to copy and paste the text that demonstrates the necessary relationship you claim.
Concession accepted.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 16, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> ROFL! Prove it.



  Why do you keep making excuses for immoral behavior?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 16, 2022)

Morals are relative, not objective.  In ancient Greece and Sparta Homosexuality with boys was considered moral.  In Egypt sex with siblings was considered moral. In Mexico under the Mayans, human sacrifice was considered moral, same with the Aztecs in South and Central America.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 17, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> And thus, the predicted demonstration of your inability to copy and paste the text that demonstrates the necessary relationship you claim.
> Concession accepted.


On the contrary, in fact I've merely proven your inability to understand my point, again. Your concession and admission that you lied, is accepted.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 17, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Why do you keep making excuses for immoral behavior?


See post #193.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 17, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> On the contrary, in fact I've merely proven your inability to understand my point, again. Your concession and admission that you lied, is accepted.


Thank you for making it clear there's no need for me to waste any more time on you.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Why we need the AR-15......



Short answer:  so you can look bad-ass to your buddies when you go out to the woods to play "super-duper soldier" in your Meal Team 6 militia.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> the democrats sent their brown shirts, blm and antifa to burn, loot and kill in black neighborhoods for 7 months....
> 
> Your point?



You have a vivid imagination.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Short answer:  so you can look bad-ass to your buddies when you go out to the woods to play "super-duper soldier" in your Meal Team 6 militia.


In part.

AR 15s are also among the more consistently accurate of semi-automatic firearms, where semi-automatic firearms are not generally known for their accuracy, such as AK platform rifles and carbines. Consequently, AR 15s are desirable as target rifles. 

And building AR 15s is an avocation for many – creating a firearm unique to the builder reflecting what’s most important to the builder.

But otherwise, there is no ‘need’ for an AR 15 – it’s a want, not a ‘need.’


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> You have a vivid imagination.


And he’s a prolific liar.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Short answer:  so you can look bad-ass to your buddies when you go out to the woods to play "super-duper soldier" in your Meal Team 6 militia.


Why do Black Folks need Guns ?


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 10, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> But otherwise, there is no ‘need’ for an AR 15 – it’s a want, not a ‘need.’




It really depends on the customer.   AR 15 can be indeed needed, depending on what threats the individual faces.   Those who live in areas with street gangs and terror cells all over the place should be armed to the teeth.  Over in Chicago, for example, there have been reports of MAGA Country gangs roaming the streets looking to lynch black Homos.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> In part.
> 
> AR 15s are also among the more consistently accurate of semi-automatic firearms, where semi-automatic firearms are not generally known for their accuracy, such as AK platform rifles and carbines. Consequently, AR 15s are desirable as target rifles.
> 
> ...


I needed My British L1A1 kit to build because I was Burnt the fuck out on building the AR Platform


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Why do Black Folks need Guns ?



Oh jeeeezus, start talking about guns and some yahoo wants to reveal his obsession with race.

You lot are so weird.  How do you function?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> I needed My British L1A1 kit to build because I was Burnt the fuck out on building the AR Platform



What a man!  You build guns!  Are you hands instruments of God to bring joy to the world?


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Oh jeeeezus, start talking about guns and some yahoo wants to reveal his obsession with race.
> 
> You lot are so weird.  How do you function?


I don’t function in a World where Gungrabbers pick & choose my Guns or who can have them


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> It really depends on the customer.



Some customers just want to look bad ass.  



Polishprince said:


> AR 15 can be indeed needed, depending on what threats the individual faces.



Especially a classroom full of kids.



Polishprince said:


> Those who live in areas with street gangs and terror cells



Don't forget elementary schools and shopping centers!


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> I don’t function in a World where Gungrabbers pick & choose my Guns or who can have them



You capitalize "Guns" like religious people capitalize "God".

Interesting psychology there.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> What a man!  You build guns!  Are you hands instruments of God to bring joy to the world?


They gave me a career as a Motorbike Racer and later Mechanic that I could retire from at 38


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> You capitalize "Guns" like religious people capitalize "God".
> 
> Interesting psychology there.


I Practice Judaism so we say G-d


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> I Practice Judaism so we say G-d



And you capitalize it.  Out of respect because it is one of your gods.  That's reasonable.

Is mammon in there too?


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Some customers just want to look bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am against people shooting up elementary schools and shopping centers and always have been.

Time for REAL gun control, where those kinds of actions are explicitly prohibited.   If someone goes into a school and starts shooting up the place, that should be an arrestable offense.  In fact, around here, its already outlawed.

OTOH, there is no problem with law abiders being armed.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> And you capitalize it.  Out of respect because it is one of your gods.  That's reasonable.
> 
> Is mammon in there too?


One of our G-ds ? We are not Pagans like Democommies


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

I am against Dazzling Urbanite Knucklehead BLM Types ambushing & killing a buncha Dallas Cops , and Drug addled feel the Bern Supporter shooting up a Baseball team practice ...


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> One of our G-ds ? We are not Pagans like Democommies



Preach it!


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> I am against Dazzling Urbanite Knucklehead BLM Types ambushing & killing a buncha Dallas Cops , and Drug addled feel the Bern Supporter shooting up a Baseball team practice ...



Wow.  I hope you don't feel like using any of your guns on these bad bad people.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Wow.  I hope you don't feel like using any of your guns on these bad bad people.


California CCW since 2011 ( not even been close to drawing EDC yet )


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Short answer:  so you can look bad-ass to your buddies when you go out to the woods to play "super-duper soldier" in your Meal Team 6 militia.




You know so little  about so little and you know it with such passion that you truly are a sad human being......


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> California CCW since 2011 ( not even been close to drawing EDC yet )



Not sure what all your magic acronyms are because I'm a big ol' limpwristed demokkkrat.  But I bet you are really important in your circle.

I'm really impressed when an ammosexual struts his stuff around!  I bet all the boys in your neighborhood like you.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 10, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> *sigh* I merely pointed out that different cultures, different peoples at different times have had different moral codes that they live/lived by. Who are we to say which code is/was objectively superior?




Easy......murdering people is wrong.....enslaving others is wrong......treating women as second class citizens is wrong.....cultures that do these things are backward.......that is the objective truth.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You know so little  about so little and you know it with such passion that you truly are a sad human being......


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Easy......murdering people is wrong.....enslaving others is wrong......treating women as second class citizens is wrong.....cultures that do these things are backward.......that is the objective truth.



Huh...sounds like the GOP platform is wrong.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Meh, the judicious use of a bolt action .22 with a suppressor fired from covered positions would be better.
> 
> Work on them "Sgt. York Style" from back to front. "Oh they might flair out a bit but you might be able to get the whole flock".





That's called sniping from cover.  An entirely different tactical consideration.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Not sure what all your magic acronyms are because I'm a big ol' limpwristed demokkkrat.  But I bet you are really important in your circle.
> 
> I'm really impressed when an ammosexual struts his stuff around!  I bet all the boys in your neighborhood like you.


I have a California Carry Permit ( since 2011 ) and have carried EVERYwhere from Yreka to Coronado and Susanville to Santa Cruz ( Including Catalina ) and never been close to drawing my everyday Carry Gun


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Huh...sounds like the GOP platform is wrong.




The democrats disagree with these things......since they believe in racism, misogyny, and fought a Civil War to keep slavery.........they sent out their brown shirts, blm and antifa, to loot, burn and murder in black neighborhoods for 7 months, murdering about 40 Americans....

So according to the democrats, the Republican/conservative/libertarian beliefs that murder, slavery and mistreating women  is wrong..........


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Why we need the AR-15......
> 
> The democrat party turned loose blm and antifa into black neighborhoods to hurt President Trump during an election year.
> 
> ...


If I ever see Rittanhower in person, I will beat the holy shit out of him!


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> If I ever see Rittanhower in person, I will beat the holy shit out of him!


Not if he has a Utah or Florida Carry Permit .


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> If I ever see Rittanhower in person, I will beat the holy shit out of him!


Hope he Mag dumps your ass the way Cops do in all this Good Shoot videos


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Not if he has a Utah or Florida Carry Permit .


Well, you're probably right about that. I'm not a gun guy.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Hope he Mag dumps your ass the way Cops do in all this Good Shoot videos


You mean the way the cops do at BLM rally's?


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You mean the way the cops do at BLM rally's?





Billo_Really said:


> Well, you're probably right about that. I'm not a gun guy.


Then why act like an Expert on the Subject In so many thread trees ?


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You mean the way the cops do at BLM rally's?


Cops are the only ones killed at those ( Like that Dallas Ambush by that Dazzling Urbanite BLM Knucklehead who killed all those Dallas Cops ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Then why act like an Expert on the Subject In so many thread trees ?


If that is the impression I was giving you, then I am sorry. I don't know shit about guns. All I know, is my shoulder hurt after I went skeet shooting!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Cops are the only ones killed at those ( Like that Dallas Ambush by that Dazzling Urbanite BLM Knucklehead who killed all those Dallas Cops ?


That's not what I was saying; cops were doing the killing and instigating the violence at these rallys.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> If that is the impression I was giving you, then I am sorry. I don't know shit about guns. All I know, is my shoulder hurt after I went skeet shooting!


All I know from my 61 years is that it’s far worse today than it was in 1968 (Thanx to the Democommies )


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> That's not what I was saying; cops were doing the killing and instigating the violence at these rallys.


How many folks did cops kill in the CHOP / CHAZ summer of love ?


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Cops killed That unarmed Woman on 1/6


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 10, 2022)

w


Billo_Really said:


> You mean the way the cops do at BLM rally's?



When was that?   The reality is the democrat mayors ordered their local police to do nothing as blm and antifa looted, burned, and murdered people in black neighborhoods for 7 months.........


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> That's not what I was saying; cops were doing the killing and instigating the violence at these rallys.




Yeah......since when?    You have an active imagination, or are simply a fucking liar....


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> w
> 
> 
> When was that?   The reality is the democrat mayors ordered their local police to do nothing as blm and antifa looted, burned, and murdered people in black neighborhoods for 7 months.........


Sorry, the majority of those demonstrations were peaceful.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Sorry, the majority of those demonstrations were peaceful.




No......the blm/antifa brown shirts unleashed by the democrats were not peaceful...they looted, burned and murdered.....at least 40 Americans, injured hundreds of police, burned court houses and police stations, caused 2 billion dollars in damage to black neighborhoods and businesses...........all with the support and coordination of the democrat party...


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Sorry, the majority of those demonstrations were peaceful.


Yep Riots & killings & burning & looting & rapes in 57 cities for over 6 months was “ Mostly Peaceful “


----------



## scruffy (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Sorry, the majority of those demonstrations were peaceful.


BULLSHIT.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

scruffy said:


> BULLSHIT.


Truth over Facts lol


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No......the blm/antifa brown shirts unleashed by the democrats were not peaceful...they looted, burned and murdered.....at least 40 Americans, injured hundreds of police, burned court houses and police stations, caused 2 billion dollars in damage to black neighborhoods and businesses...........all with the support and coordination of the democrat party...


I'm sorry, that never happened the way you claimed.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Yep Riots & killings & burning & looting & rapes in 57 cities for over 6 months was “ Mostly Peaceful “


Yes, that is correct.  Blacks are peaceful.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> I'm sorry, that never happened the way you claimed.


Your truth over historical Facts ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 10, 2022)

scruffy said:


> BULLSHIT.


Shut up, troll; go fuck your mother!


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Yes, that is correct.  Blacks are peaceful.


In Memphis ?


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Shut up, troll; go fuck your mother!


Fuck off you Fucking Baker


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Your truth over historical Facts ?


The facts are the majority of those demonstrations were peaceful.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Fuck off you Fucking Baker


James Baker? The former press secretary?


----------



## scruffy (Sep 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No......the blm/antifa brown shirts unleashed by the democrats were not peaceful...they looted, burned and murdered.....at least 40 Americans, injured hundreds of police, burned court houses and police stations, caused 2 billion dollars in damage to black neighborhoods and businesses...........all with the support and coordination of the democrat party...


And FUNDING. Don't forget funding.

The *DNC* funded those riots. 

They couldn't have happened without massive nationwide funding 

Guess where it came from?

The *Democratic National Committee*.

Through one of their money laundering "social charities" called Thousand Currents.

At which Susan Rosenberg was and is on the Board of Directors - a convicted communist terrorist.

Clearly and obviously, the DNC reached out to Guido and Luigi - or in this case Patrisse and her commie friends.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> The facts are the majority of those demonstrations were peaceful.


BULLSHIT.

You are a lying fucktard.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> James Baker? The former press secretary?


Bagels


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 10, 2022)

scruffy said:


> BULLSHIT.
> 
> You are a lying fucktard.


Am not.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Bagels


With cream cheese.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

No your the one who is willing to give a reacharound ...


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

The Steal was Real ( The the Red Wave on the way )


----------



## Esdraelon (Sep 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The AR-15 is a jury-approved tool of self-defense against a mob of attackers.


I refer to mine as a "crowd pleaser".  Let a mob roll up to my door uninvited and we'll see how that works out for them.  I don't bother people.  I don't get in their business nor in their face.  All I ask is to be left alone.  When things reach a point where they are unwilling to oblige me on that request, they will quickly learn the error of their ways.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> I refer to mine as a "crowd pleaser".  Let a mob roll up to my door uninvited and we'll see how that works out for them.  I don't bother people.  I don't get in their business nor in their face.  All I ask is to be left alone.  When things reach a point where they are unwilling to oblige me on that request, they will quickly learn the error of their ways.


A Shotgun is the trick too


----------



## Innocynioc (Sep 10, 2022)

I agree with the OP about everything except hunting elephants with an AR 15.  Give me a break.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The democrats disagree with these things......since they believe in racism, misogyny, and fought a Civil War to keep slavery.........they sent out their brown shirts, blm and antifa, to loot, burn and murder in black neighborhoods for 7 months, murdering about 40 Americans....
> 
> So according to the democrats, the Republican/conservative/libertarian beliefs that murder, slavery and mistreating women  is wrong..........


Bigot boo says what?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No......the blm/antifa brown shirts unleashed by the democrats were not peaceful...they looted, burned and murdered.....at least 40 Americans, injured hundreds of police, burned court houses and police stations, caused 2 billion dollars in damage to black neighborhoods and businesses...........all with the support and coordination of the democrat party...



Loon.  People like you who are severely mentally disabled shouldn't have guns.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 10, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> It really depends on the customer.   AR 15 can be indeed needed, depending on what threats the individual faces.   Those who live in areas with street gangs and terror cells all over the place should be armed to the teeth.  Over in Chicago, for example, there have been reports of MAGA Country gangs roaming the streets looking to lynch black Homos.


Possessing an AR 15 is a want, not a ‘need.’

There’s nothing wrong with wanting an AR 15; it is wrong to lie about ‘needing’ one.

Indeed, there are ample other firearms better suited for self-defense.

And the lie that one ‘needs’ an AR 15 to defend against ‘government tyranny’ is ignorant nonsense.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> I am against people shooting up elementary schools and shopping centers and always have been.



Good for you!



Polishprince said:


> Time for REAL gun control, where those kinds of actions are explicitly prohibited.   If someone goes into a school and starts shooting up the place, that should be an arrestable offense.  In fact, around here, its already outlawed.



Where's that facepalm gif?



Polishprince said:


> OTOH, there is no problem with law abiders being armed.



Yeah there is.  It's a complex topic and you likely don't have the capability to understand it, but I'll explain it to you so you might (at least have a friend explain it to you).

In America we have a higher per capita gun ownership rate than just about anywhere else, certainly in the developed world.  That increases the number of guns in circulation and with higher numbers in circulation more and more get "diverted" to bad uses.  They are stolen, or used by bad people to do bad things because they are so easily available,etc.

As such your hobby, your true love, guns, are a problem for everyone.

Go to a drug store and see how many boxes of Sudafed you can buy.  You are a law-abiding good person, but no matter how good you are you can only buy a few boxes at a time (two in most states I think).  That's because Sudafed can be "diverted" to making Meth.  So they have LIMITS on how much Sudafed you can buy.

Now I know Sudafed isn't a "right", but the same reasoning applies.  I wish you lot could understand topics like that but you stopped listening in school when you discovered guns and guns is all you think about now.  You can't seem to think more deeply or strategically.  I wish you all were a bit smarter.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Easy......murdering people is wrong.....enslaving others is wrong......treating women as second class citizens is wrong.....cultures that do these things are backward.......that is the objective truth.



Learn to use commas you fuckin' dumbass.  You write like a braindead toddler on speed.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 10, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Possessing an AR 15 is a want, not a ‘need.’
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with wanting an AR 15; it is wrong to lie about ‘needing’ one.
> 
> ...



How do you know what someone needs?   If I were a shop owner in a democrat party controlled city, and it was approaching an election and the democrats were looking to lose that election, the odds are they would be sending out their brown shirts....blm and antifa, to loot, burn and kill in black neighborhoods to hurt the Republicans......so if I were a black business owner, in a democrat party controlled city, I would 'need" an AR-15 to keep the democrat party brown shirts, blm and antifa, from looting, and burning down my business, or home, and to keep the blm/antifa mob from murdering me or my family....


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And the democrats used the same rationale to keep blacks from voting.......voting in the wrong way "diverts," the public will...so when the democrats kept blacks from voting, it was only to protect the public........so according to your logic, that made sense......


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And the democrats used the same rationale to keep blacks from voting.......voting in the wrong way "diverts," the public will...so when the democrats kept blacks from voting, it was only to protect the public........so according to your logic, that made sense......



The ol "Democrats were..." argument.  You guys are so good.  Like Trump was some sort of Lincoln.

Pardon me while I laugh and laugh.

Simpleton.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> The ol "Democrats were..." argument.  You guys are so good.  Like Trump was some sort of Lincoln.
> 
> Pardon me while I laugh and laugh.
> 
> Simpleton.


Trump was Donaldus Magnus


----------



## Man of Ethics (Sep 10, 2022)

Revenge fantasies about justifiable homicide are common.

Justifiable homicide is very rare -- 200 to 270 cases per year in USA. Here.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


>


Definitely.  Justifiable homicide is common in Action Movies and very rare in Real Life.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Sep 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> I Practice Judaism so we say G-d


Best to you!  I am also Jewish.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Sep 10, 2022)

I believe that legalizing guns is equivalent to "putting a stumbling block before the blind".  Guns are used in over 20,000 suicides per year in USA.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Yes, that is correct.  Blacks are peaceful.



Yes the majority of black Americans are peaceful citizens…..the white guys who make up blm and antifa and who are the brown shirts of the democrat party are not


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 11, 2022)

Man of Ethics said:


> I believe that legalizing guns is equivalent to "putting a stumbling block before the blind".  Guns are used in over 20,000 suicides per year in USA.



And guns are used 1.2 million times a year to stop rapes, robberies, murders, beatings and stabbings according to the Centers for Disease Control……

Meanwhile you have to explain to us how it is that Japan, South Korea and China commit suicide at higher rates than we do with less access to guns…


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 11, 2022)

Man of Ethics said:


> I believe that legalizing guns is equivalent to "putting a stumbling block before the blind".  Guns are used in over 20,000 suicides per year in USA.



Then you have learned nothing from history….


----------



## Man of Ethics (Sep 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Then you have learned nothing from history….


A good historical parallel to guns is opioid narcotics -- they are very harmful and they were banned.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Sep 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Meanwhile you have to explain to us how it is that Japan, South Korea and China commit suicide at higher rates than we do with less access to guns…


Sadly they do not believe in Tanakh (Old Testament) and thus they do not view suicide as a sin.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 11, 2022)

Man of Ethics said:


> A good historical parallel to guns is opioid narcotics -- they are very harmful and they were banned.



In the 1920s the countries of Europe believed the same things as you do about guns…..they banned and confiscated guns……by 1939, the countries of Europe, under the control of the German socialists, began murdering 15 million innocent men, women and children………..

Again, you have no respect for human history, or human nature


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 11, 2022)

Man of Ethics said:


> Sadly they do not believe in Tanakh (Old Testament) and thus they do not view suicide as a sin.



That has no bearing on this issue…..you made the connection between guns and suicide….Japan, and South Korea have almost zero access to guns……not to forget the many European countries with higher rates of suicide than we have


----------



## Vagabond63 (Sep 11, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> You have a vivid imagination.


He has no imagination, that's why he swallows all the NRA BS and keeps on regurgitating it.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> a great tool to stop a violent mob from burning and looting your home or business...or murdering you and your family.  Democrats hate this.​



Well, yeah, because THEY will probably be the ones outside trying to burn and loot your home!  I mean, that is their answer to everything anytime something doesn't go their way!


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 11, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> He has no imagination, that's why he swallows all the NRA BS and keeps on regurgitating it.




Which information is from the NRA?   Please, demonstrate to us all of your insight into which information I post comes from the NRA.......


----------



## Failzero (Sep 11, 2022)

Man of Ethics said:


> A good historical parallel to guns is opioid narcotics -- they are very harmful and they were banned.


Drug Prohibition works ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes the majority of black Americans are peaceful citizens…..the white guys who make up blm and antifa and who are the brown shirts of the democrat party are not


There are no brownshirts in BLM or Antifa.  The brownshirts in this country are the Proud Boys and Oathkeepers.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> There are no brownshirts in BLM or Antifa.  The brownshirts in this country are the Proud Boys and Oathkeepers.


Baloney.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

Blaster said:


> Baloney.


No it is not.  The BLM movement is peaceful; and the demonstrations that turned violent were caused by cops and infiltrating Proud Boy.  And one other thing, there is no BLM Jan 6th.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> No it is not.  The BLM movement is peaceful; and the demonstrations that turned violent were caused by cops and infiltrating Proud Boy.  And one other thing, there is no BLM Jan 6th.


Just more bullshit from you.  BLM is not a peaceful movement and violence was not caused by the police. Jan 6th was instigated by undercover FBI officials.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

Blaster said:


> Just more bullshit from you.  BLM is not a peaceful movement and violence was not caused by the police. Jan 6th was instigated by undercover FBI officials.


FBI officials don't wear MAGA hats.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> FBI officials don't wear MAGA hats.


Yes, many FBI agents were wearing MAGA caps and were the ones not charged with a crime.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

Blaster said:


> Yes, many FBI agents were wearing MAGA caps and were the ones not charged with a crime.


Bull fucking shit! Where's your evidence of this, dunce?


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Bull fucking shit! Where's your evidence of this, dunce?


You just can't handle the truth which is true of all liberals.   There was a BLM member that breached the capitol building and took photos but wasn't charged with a crime.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

Blaster said:


> You just can't handle the truth which is true of all liberals.   There was a BLM member that breached the capitol building and took photos but wasn't charged with a crime.


Taking photos is not a crime and it is definitely NOT VIOLENT!


----------



## themirrorthief (Sep 11, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Or it was more like they knew he had a lot more rounds and was obviously willing to defend himself so it was best not to try and murder him any more and they left.


kyle proved how stupid libs are...those brain dead druggies actually thought they could beat hell out of man with an assault rifle...good grief


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> kyle proved how stupid libs are...those brain dead druggies actually thought they could beat hell out of man with an assault rifle...good grief


No, he proved the right’s contempt for the law.

That the racist right made a ‘hero’ of Rittenhouse, someone who went out of his way to murder black Americans, illustrates the right’s advocacy of lawlessness, racism, and violence.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Taking photos is not a crime and it is definitely NOT VIOLENT!


Most of those charged were not being violent either.  Some of those charged were not even in the capitol building.  You need to get your facts straight.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

Blaster said:


> Most of those charged were not being violent either.  Some of those charged were not even in the capitol building.  You need to get your facts straight.


We all saw what happened that day.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> There are no brownshirts in BLM or Antifa.  The brownshirts in this country are the Proud Boys and Oathkeepers.




No.....Proud Boys and Oathkeepers are the victims of the democrat party FBI gestapo...blm/ and antifa are the actual brown shirts of the democrat party, called out in 2020 to loot, burn and kill for 7 months, murdering around 40 Americans, wounding 400 police officers, burning court houses, police stations, and destroying 2 billion dollars in businesses and livliehoods in democrat party controlled cities....all to damage Trump during the election...


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> We all saw what happened that day.


You only saw what the democrats and mainstream media wanted you to see.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No.....Proud Boys and Oathkeepers are the victims of the democrat party FBI gestapo...blm/ and antifa are the actual brown shirts of the democrat party, called out in 2020 to loot, burn and kill for 7 months, murdering around 40 Americans, wounding 400 police officers, burning court houses, police stations, and destroying 2 billion dollars in businesses and livliehoods in democrat party controlled cities....all to damage Trump during the election...


Bullshit!  They are right wing militias dedicated to the overthrow of the US government.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No.....Proud Boys and Oathkeepers are the victims of the democrat party FBI gestapo...blm/ and antifa are the actual brown shirts of the democrat party, called out in 2020 to loot, burn and kill for 7 months, murdering around 40 Americans, wounding 400 police officers, burning court houses, police stations, and destroying 2 billion dollars in businesses and livliehoods in democrat party controlled cities....all to damage Trump during the election...


Democrats try to pretend that didn't happen.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Bullshit!  They are right wing militias dedicated to the overthrow of the US government.


Cry more.  You really are brainwashed.


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 11, 2022)

The AR-15, a great tool to stop a violent mob from burning and looting your home or business...or murdering you and your family. Democrats hate this.​
I call it a Biden voter adjustment tool


----------



## Vagabond63 (Sep 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Which information is from the NRA?   Please, demonstrate to us all of your insight into which information I post comes from the NRA.......


*sigh* Comprehension really isn't your strong point is it? I said "swallows all the NRA BS and keeps on regurgitating it" not posting it directly from NRA sources, you just regurgitate their propaganda. Stuff like this that you have used in the past as a "source" An Official Journal Of The NRA | The Armed Citizen® September 9, 2022


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

Blaster said:


> Cry more.  You really are brainwashed.


No, I see reality for what it is.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> No, I see reality for what it is.


You do know you are arguing with QANON believers?


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Bullshit!  They are right wing militias dedicated to the overthrow of the US government.


But yet it was the Democrats that stole an election from the American people and tried to overthrow a duly elected President with the attempted Russia bullshit coup.

They are the danger to our Republic.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> No, I see reality for what it is.


You live in an alternate universe.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> You do know you are arguing with QANON believers?


That's okay, I am not arguing against their beliefs, just the ones they try to push through as facts.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Flash said:


> But yet it was the Democrats that stole an election from the American people and tried to overthrow a duly elected President with the attempted Russia bullshit coup.
> 
> They are the danger to our Republic.


Democrats want to purge Republicans from the political landscape and become more like Venezuela.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> You do know you are arguing with QANON believers?


Are they your bogeymen?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 11, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> *sigh* Comprehension really isn't your strong point is it? I said "swallows all the NRA BS and keeps on regurgitating it" not posting it directly from NRA sources, you just regurgitate their propaganda. Stuff like this that you have used in the past as a "source" An Official Journal Of The NRA | The Armed Citizen® September 9, 2022


Are you still denying that the BLM riots never happened?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

Flash said:


> But yet it was the Democrats that stole an election from the American people and tried to overthrow a duly elected President with the attempted Russia bullshit coup.
> 
> They are the danger to our Republic.


Where is your evidence of this?


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Where is your evidence of this?


You aren't aware of the phony impeachment hearings?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

Blaster said:


> You aren't aware of the phony impeachment hearings?


The Impeachment hearings provided evidence.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> The Impeachment hearings provided evidence.


There was no evidence and that is why Trump was acquitted.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

Blaster said:


> There was no evidence and that is why Trump was acquitted.


Trump was acquitted, because Republicans are pussies.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Bullshit!  They are right wing militias dedicated to the overthrow of the US government.




Not even close and no matter how hard you guys lie about them and use the democrat party FBI Gestapo to persecute them, they will never be the bad guys you pretend they are....


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Trump was acquitted, because Republicans are pussies.


Are you here to troll or are you always this clueless?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Not even close and no matter how hard you guys lie about them and use the democrat party FBI Gestapo to persecute them, they will never be the bad guys you pretend they are....


So killing cops and beating them with flag poles, is not violent?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

Blaster said:


> Are you here to troll or are you always this clueless?


There was more than enough evidence to convict Trump.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> There was more than enough evidence to convict Trump.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> So killing cops and beating them with flag poles, is not violent?




They didn't kill any cops, you lying asshat.....the only one killed that day was Ashli Babbet, an unarmed, female Trump supporter, shot without warning by a cowardly Capitol police officer.....


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Where is your evidence of this?




That evidence has been produced many times on this forum and elsewhere but you asshole Libtards don't want to hear about the Democrats using the scam of using the pandemic to create unverified mail in and harvested ballots in Democrat controlled swing districts.  You don't want to hear about the Democrat filth shutting down counting when Trump was ahead and reopening hours later with magical ballots for Joe Potatohead.  You don't want to hear about Democrats preventing  Republican ballot watchers from observing the counting nor do you want to hear about the Democrat districts not adhering to state election laws.

You Libtards stole our Republic through deception and thievery and you are the real threat to our country.

Leftest doctrine promotes "any means necessary" to achieve Socialist goals.  We see it all over the world.  We saw the dishonesty in 2020 with the thievery of a Presidential election.

It is not the people that vote that determine the winner but the people that count the votes. 

You shithead Leftest are hell bent on destroying this country because of your greed.  You dumbasses think that if this country becomes a Socialist shithole then you will be able to get other people to pay your bills and you will live high on the hog.   You are willing to lie, cheat and steal to make that happen and we all saw it big time in 2020.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> They didn't kill any cops, you lying asshat.....the only one killed that day was Ashli Babbet, an unarmed, female Trump supporter, shot without warning by a cowardly Capitol police officer.....


Yes Babbit was shot in the throat by a cowardly security guard.  The man did not have to face murder charges despite her being unarmed.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

Flash said:


> That evidence has been produced many times on this forum and elsewhere but you asshole Libtards don't want to hear about the Democrats using the scam of using the pandemic to create unverified mail in and harvested ballots in Democrat controlled swing districts.  You don't want to hear about the Democrat filth shutting down counting when Trump was ahead and reopening hours later with magical ballots for Joe Potatohead.  You don't want to hear about Democrats preventing  Republican ballot watchers from observing the counting nor do you want to hear about the Democrat districts not adhering to state election laws.
> 
> You Libtards stole our Republic through deception and thievery and you are the real threat to our country.
> 
> ...


There is no evidence of any of that.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Sep 11, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Drug Prohibition works ?


To some degree.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 11, 2022)

Man of Ethics said:


> To some degree.


Like alcohol prohibition worked ?


----------



## Man of Ethics (Sep 11, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Like alcohol prohibition worked ?


No.  Drug Prohibition does reduce drug use.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 11, 2022)

Man of Ethics said:


> No.  Drug Prohibition does reduce drug use.


Not with an open border


----------



## Failzero (Sep 11, 2022)

Not one Cop was killed in DC on 1/6


----------



## DudleySmith (Sep 12, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> We all saw what happened that day.



Some of us were sober; not many Democrats were.


----------



## DudleySmith (Sep 12, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> kyle proved how stupid libs are...those brain dead druggies actually thought they could beat hell out of man with an assault rifle...good grief



One of them had a gun, a convicted felon; one was also a convicted  kiddie raper; just  your basic average Democratic Party base.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 12, 2022)

The Rittenhouse Mile ( A great moment
In Modern era Patriot History


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 13, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Some of us were sober; not many Democrats were.


You can't hide from what you did that day.


----------



## DudleySmith (Sep 14, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You can't hide from what you did that day.


You can't hide from the fact that Sam Kinison was a Pentecostal preacher and gave lots of money to that sect. As for me, I never needed to hide that I was happily heterosexual and play golf. Only Democrats are ashamed of what they do.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 15, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> You can't hide from the fact that Sam Kinison was a Pentecostal preacher and gave lots of money to that sect. As for me, I never needed to hide that I was happily heterosexual and play golf. Only Democrats are ashamed of what they do.


God made golf so white guys could dress like pimps!


----------



## DudleySmith (Sep 15, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> God made golf so white guys could dress like pimps!



You think that's a bad thing?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 15, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> You think that's a bad thing?


I hate golf.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 15, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> I hate golf.


I hate the NBA


----------



## bodecea (Sep 15, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Why we need the AR-15......
> 
> The democrat party turned loose blm and antifa into black neighborhoods to hurt President Trump during an election year.
> 
> ...


A great weapon for shooting up elementary schools to the point that DNA is needed to identify murdered children.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 15, 2022)

bodecea said:


> A great weapon for shooting up elementary schools to the point that DNA is needed to identify murdered children.


A great weapon to resist tyranny


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 15, 2022)

Failzero said:


> I hate the NBA


That was uncalled for! You take that back!


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 15, 2022)

bodecea said:


> A great weapon for shooting up elementary schools to the point that DNA is needed to identify murdered children.




No...you lying asshat...

The 400 cops standing around 90 minutes while he repeatedly shot those teachers and kids was the thing that led to that, if that is even close to being remotely true......90 fucking minutes............

Meanwhile.......when good people actually have guns, the can end the attack in 15 seconds....not police, not Navy SEALs....

*As Hunt and other partiers had a bite to eat in the kitchen, the suspect pulled out a gun and began firing on the crowd, sending everyone fleeing, Mendez recounted.*



*Mendez was shot in the head in front of his wife, who rushed to his side and believed he was dead due to the amount of blood covering his face. She then grabbed their two daughters and put them into a room deeper in the house, barricading them and other children inside.



"She barricaded the door with the dresser. There were three other children in there, not including my two daughters. A total of five kids. She … throws them in the closet, throws clothes over them. Tells them, ‘Be quiet. Do not make a peep if you hear loud noises in this room,’" Mendez said of his wife's actions.



As Hunt continued his alleged rampage, two other women began fighting back against the suspect and screamed for Mendez, knowing he had a concealed carry weapon, Mendez said.



"By the glory of God or the adrenaline and just everything, just the will to live and the will to protect my family, I was able to hear those pleas, those yells for help. I heard my name. And I was able to get up," he said.



He was able to pull out his firearm and shoot the suspect four times in the chest.



"Detectives have determined the individual who shot Jason, and others who fought against Jason, were acting in self-defense and defense of other innocent parties," Sgt. Tommy Hale said in a press release days after the incident, KTAR reported at the time.
==================*

*Witnesses said Butler seemed agitated and left but returned to the complex shortly after, armed with an AR-15 style rifle, and started shooting at the crowd.*
*
Police said a woman pulled out her pistol, shooting and killing him.

"This lady was carrying a lawful firearm," Hazelett said. "A law abiding citizen who stopped the threat of probably 20 or 30 people getting killed. She engaged the threat and stopped it. She didn't run from the threat, she engaged it. Preventing a mass casualty event here in Charleston."

Police said Butler has an extensive criminal history.

In 2016, he was accused of shooting and pistol whipping a 19-year-old woman, but those charges were dismissed because no witnesses testified at a pretrial hearing.
*
*Court records showed Butler had been convicted of two felonies in the past, so he should have not had a gun.*



http://[URL='https://www.foxnews.co...celebrates-second-amendment-thwarting-shooter[/URL]



======



Indiana mall shooting...15 seconds to stop the attack...

*While the shooter, 20-year-old Douglas Sapirman, fired 24 rounds from an AR-15-style rifle, Dicken did not hesitate to use the Glock handgun he was legally carrying. Sapirman was "neutralized" within two minutes, police said.
"Many more people would have died last night if not for a responsible armed citizen that took action very quickly within the first two minutes of the shooting," Greenwood Police Chief James Ison said at a news conference Monday.*
-------
*As far as investigators know, Dicken "has no police training and no military training," Ison said. According to WTHR, Dicken's grandfather taught him how to shoot.
Making Dicken's heroism perhaps even more remarkable is the fact cases of an armed bystander attacking an active shooter are rare, according to data from the Advanced Law Enforcement Rapid Response Training at Texas State University.*



What we know about the armed bystander who killed the shooter at an Indiana mall | CNN

======



West Virginia woman....



https://www.wral.com/woman-credited...-apartment-complex-in-west-virginia/20306891/

======



Shotgun attacker at Church service....



Firearms instructor took out gunman at Texas church service

=====



Southerland Springs Church shooting .....



https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-texas-church-shooter-the-nra-found-its-hero/


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 16, 2022)

The AR is the most versatile rifle / carbine/ pistol platform known to man - it can, literally, be configured for use in every legal purpose for a firearm and is, unquestionably, a "bearable arm" under the 2nd Amendment.
Don't like it?
Too bad.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The AR is the most versatile rifle / carbine/ pistol platform known to man - it can, literally, be configured for use in every legal purpose for a firearm and is, unquestionably, a "bearable arm" under the 2nd Amendment.
> Don't like it?
> Too bad.


AK/ AKM


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 16, 2022)

Failzero said:


> AK/ AKM


Nowhere near as versatile -- you can get an AR in anything from .22LR to .338 Norma magnum.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Nowhere near as versatile -- you can get an AR in anything from .22LR to .338 Norma magnum.


I have 4 Romanian
AKM In 22LR ( 2 AKT-98
Including 1 early KK 95 variant ) and ( 1 ea. WASR 22 and RAK 22)


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 16, 2022)

Failzero said:


> I have 4 Romanian
> AKM In 22LR ( 2 AKT-98
> Including 1 early KK 95 variant ) and ( 1 ea. WASR 22 and RAK 22)


Nice.    What other calibers do you have an AK in?
350 Legend?  300BLK?  458SOCOM?


----------



## Failzero (Sep 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Nice.    What other calibers do you have an AK in?
> 350 Legend?  300BLK?  458SOCOM?


Chinese Type 56’” Spiker “ AK / 7.62x39


----------



## Esdraelon (Oct 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> A great weapon for shooting up elementary schools to the point that DNA is needed to identify murdered children.


400 MILLION firearms, in the hands of roughly 80 MILLION Americans.  On average, fewer than 400 homicides occur by long guns.  That's ALL RIFLES.  In short, screw your fear porn.  Screw your cowardice and MOSTLY... SCREW your desire to take MY RIGHTS away because you disagree with them.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 7, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> 400 MILLION firearms, in the hands of roughly 80 MILLION Americans.  On average, fewer than 400 homicides occur by long guns.  That's ALL RIFLES.  In short, screw your fear porn.  Screw your cowardice and MOSTLY... SCREW your desire to take MY RIGHTS away because you disagree with them


----------

